

Tell HN: Greasemonkey script to move through HN comments chronologically - sendos

It has always bothered me that, once a thread becomes mature, it's hard to find the latest comments that were added.<p>So, I created a Greasemonkey script. See here https://gist.github.com/1187770<p>What this does is allow you to navigate through the comments chronologically, using the right and left arrow keys.<p>That is, when you visit an HN thread, you just press the right arrow and it takes you to the latest comment. Press it again and it takes you to the 2nd most recent comment, etc. Pressing the left arrow moves you backwards.<p>Hope you like it.
======
polyfractal
Brilliant, thank you very much. I've found the same irritation, and is one of
my biggest dislikes of HN. Not being able to quickly identify comments stifles
conversation past the first few hours of a post. And while you can use the
"Threads" tab to keep track of threads you are personally involved in, this
doesn't help at all for those that you are simply watching.

In short, you are awesome and thanks :)

------
sendos
Clickable: <https://gist.github.com/1187770>

